# castamuck?



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

It's cold. Drum season is coming.... Castamuck? There are a few places in RVA where we can cast. Anyone interested maybe this weekend or next?


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm interested...time to show off my bad technique


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm in. When and where? Anyone hitting the show Saturday?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I'll let SK know about this event.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

CrawFish said:


> I'll let SK know about this event.


Sheeeet....Now ya gone and done it.....We all gonna lose...


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

I have an inch of dust to knock off all my stuff but I might be tempted. Mike you know you want him to "ROLL" in and show you how it is done with 80# braid for shock.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Ed K said:


> I have an inch of dust to knock off



"_____" i've heard that about you old married guys. lol


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

NTKG said:


> "_____" i've heard that about you old married guys. lol


That's what she said.....


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Sounds like a splendid idea. Next weekend or at least when it warms up a hair?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Ed K said:


> I have an inch of dust to knock off all my stuff but I might be tempted. Mike you know you want him to "ROLL" in and show you how it is done with 80# braid for shock.


He comes rolling, y'all better gtfo the way quick LOL


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm from Rva, where do you fish? Got a new surf rod would love to practice with. Are you talking dock street?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

We are talking casting over grass. You on the Southside or across the river? I have a place over on this side I go.


Would like to see this happen cause I have one of Tommy's new heavy heavers for y'all to try out...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

AbuMike said:


> We are talking casting over grass. You on the Southside or across the river? I have a place over on this side I go.
> 
> 
> Would like to see this happen cause I have one of Tommy's new heavy heavers for y'all to try out...


I would love to so I could try out Tommy's new heaver, have heard good things about it. Only problem is I am going to Az for school and will be gone the next two weekends.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

well we should really plan this thing and do it. esp with fishing so hard in NC now, its been a while since everyone was out together..... It's always enjoyable seeing everyone and making fun of Josh's casting should be fun for all


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Anyone interested should throw up a couple dates so maybe we can get together.

I'm good any Sat or Sun..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

The first weekend I will be available is the 16th.


----------



## jamesriverrat (Apr 30, 2009)

count me in just let me know where/when


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

NTKG said:


> *making fun of Josh's casting should be fun for all*


 It's true, it will be funny; especially when I outcast neil, terrible form and all.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

No matter Josh, Teo is bringing SK so we just as well stay home..


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Sundays would be good.
Y'right Neil, has been a while. Looking foward to it.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Guys,

If the timing could be worked out I'd be glad to make the drive up and join the fun. I could bring a selection of rods and Akios reels. Next weekend is out, I'm working the Mid Atlantic Saltwater Expo but the following weekend (feb 9-10) would probably work for me.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

or the weekend of the 16th


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

^^^ So much for trying to outcast everyone at the castamuck!


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

This gonna be an 8nbait thing and drum fishing tackle or lightweight casting?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Should just be drum fishing tackle. 8nbait......10 or 12 maybe.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

JPChase said:


> ^^^ So much for trying to outcast everyone at the castamuck!


yeah lol.. i was thinking the same thing


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

WILSON said:


> This gonna be an 8nbait thing and drum fishing tackle or lightweight casting?


Chuck, was thinking 10oz's in a tennis ball. Feel like thats close to 8nbait/drag.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

So what weekend guys lets do this


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

16th


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

just call me before it goes down niel, if im in town ill be there


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

If I'm not underway ill be down


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

How about saturday feb 9??????


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

9th or 16th works for me..


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

We doin this thing? Ill be in port for the 9th so that works for me.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

****CASTAMUCK DATE FEBRUARY 10th 1pm**** who can make it?


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm gonna try


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

yup.....where?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

was thinking a park around here. figure we can see who's actually interested in coming. I know 2 from nova that haven't posted are in. I don't know if josh is a definate....


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

Were will this happen, Just might dust off some gear. Been wanting to cast a little....

><))))*>


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

NTKG said:


> was thinking a park around here. figure we can see who's actually interested in coming. I know 2 from nova that haven't posted are in. I don't know if josh is a definate....


He'll come, you know he can't stand not to........


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

was thinkin bryant


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

dory aint bad if the big field in the very front isnt planted, used to practice there for tourneys....im down wherever it might be if im not fishing, just call me


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> dory aint bad if the big field in the very front isnt planted, used to practice there for tourneys....im down wherever it might be if im not fishing, just call me


storrs, we got enough folks that want to go out, even if half of them are korean. sunday for sure unless wx is bad, text me i'll let you know where we end up.


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll be there!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Sorry guys, I just can't make the drive on Sun. Last day off for a while, just too much to get done.

Let's plan another.

Tommy


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Guys lets do a roll call for sunday on a new thread so we can tell who's gonna make it.


----------

